# Colormax



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello PPL
I have a 48" PC with double 6700k 65W 21" straight pin bulbs (not sure if that's the right terminology). I'm thinking of putting one colormax on one side and a regular 6700 or 10000k on the other. I have some low light plants and am hoping to bring out the reds in my roseline barbs without sacrificing the plants. The tank is 80g and 2 feet tall. Any advice or other suggestions are much appreciated seeing as the bulbs are quite pricey. TIA, Luis


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Addition of Iron has always been a good way to bring out the reds in your plants, not sure if the lights themself will make all the difference. I dont have the most experience using colormax or other Kelvin rated lights to bring out reds... so i cannot comment there. I have increased my iron dosing and it seemed to do the trick for a while as long as you dose it regularly.

Shawn


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry for the confusion, I'm not trying to bring out the reds in my plants, they're all green. I want my roseline barb reds and yellows to come through and with the other bulb bring out the blues in the neon's. The tank looks very clear and crisp and I was hoping to try and get the same look as the barb at King Ed's, right behind the counter downstairs. The colors really jump out at you in that tank and the plants don't look bad either. Luis


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The colormax will certainly help with the reds. The 6700K bulb is very yellow. I never liked it and no longer use them.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

x2. One colormax and one 10000K bulb would be good choice.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i use 6500's because they have a great CRI and plants seem to respond well to them.


----------

